# Help!! OBX Header Vibration



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys i just bolted up my new OBX headers and mids and now when I'm driving i feel a weird vibration in the gas pedal and clutch pedal. The gas is also harder to push but only when in gear and I'm pretty sure there is a rubbing noise when i take off. Haven't had the time to get back under it yet, any thoughts


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If they are LTs you'll need to get it up in the air and see if they are hitting anything.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buddy of mine just did an OBX long tube install on his G8 GT. Quality of the header was very good and no fitmit issues.


----------

